# Any Runners Here? What Shoes and Toys do you take on your Runs?



## samanator

So back in May after quite a bit of research I decided that maybe my 51 year old body could take getting back into running. Key starting point was shoes. As I showed in the shoe thread I got a little carried away and kept going since this photo:










So in this picture are four Mizuno Waves (Prophecy II, Wave Creation 13 & 15, and Paradox) and two pair of ASICS. I've since added three pair of New Balance (Including a pair of Minimus) and my walk around shoes are a pair of Brooks PureDrifts (I've always have been a more than one pair of Sneaker Guy). I'm not ready to run yet in the minimal shoes, but I could not resist the prices I got them for. When I started I was hovering over 200 and I'm now sitting around 190 and dropping, but either way I'm not a light runner so the shoes I chose are tailored to that. So that many pairs of runners definitely puts this on the luxury side even at Amazon prices (Plus you must rotate). Shoes:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSHZMYW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BMLVIT8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSHZ2RO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSMBQLA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/ASICS-Mens-GE...bs_shoe_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1PNP7AMDRME8HJV1WD9Q
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D8I1S6Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ASH3X68/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098IIX0Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/Brooks-PureDr...d=1409931664&sr=1-2&keywords=brooks+puredrift

The first big surprise was that some of the new socks actually do make things better. I discovered this brand Thirty48 that makes special socks for different activities and their running socks make the shoes fit better for me (Or so I've convinced myself). They are curved and marked left and right, and have extra padding in high contact areas including the lace area. 
Amazon.com : Thirty48 - "The Sock Geeks", Ru Running Socks Series, with CoolMax® Fabric Keeps Feet Cool and Dry, with Padded Instep & Heel For Maximum Comfort, Retail Packaging : Sports & Outdoors

Since I live in South Florida and run along the wide sidewalk by the beach well ventilated and wicking shorts and shirts are a must. I have about 14 sets of shirts and shorts from Under Armor, Brooks, New Balance, Fila, Russell and Starter. Personally the Under Armor works about the best in this heat and humidity (even at 6-7am). I'm not one of those 100% color coordinated runners, but at least the tops and bottoms are somewhat coordinated(the shoes are all over the place so it's kind of hopeless).

On my iPhone I have one of the Minisuit armbands that I slip my phone in. One of the great tools that helped me ramp back up gradually is the C25K (Couch to 5K) App. This starts you off walking and builds you up over 9 weeks to get you ready to run a 5K. You can pause at a level until you feel you are ready to move on, it just adds to you total time. The plan is three runs per week, but I've been doing it nearly every day. There is a free version of this, but I bought the pay version (few $$)to gain the greater flexibility. I also use the irunner App for mapping, pace, notes and a backup log of runs. In July I added a Fitbit bracelet and the app to my phone as my primary tracking, calorie (in and burned) and H2O intake, sleep and over all activity tracking. So before each run I start up three apps for tracking and iTunes Radio for music. I'm now up to about 3.5-4+ miles a day. After trying several headphones I settled on Plantronics BackBeat FIT Bluetooth headphones. These stay put very well and let in enough external noise so you hear cars and other things for safety. I haven't used the phone case/armband yet that came with the headphones since the phone zips in the pocket, but there is no way to view the screen. When the velcro gives up on the other one I'll give it a try. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KJLMBSO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
How about others?


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Looks like you have alot of variety to choose from.

I wish I was as organized as you. I just stick to my Asics Gels and my Ipod. 

I always use some type of coolmax or moisture-wicking sock with good heel padding, as it really does improve your comfort when running as well as reduce the friction between your foot and shoe, unlike cotton-based socks. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jephen

Glad to hear from another runner. I'm just getting back into it myself after months of being busy and/or lazy. Taking up running again at 51? I applaud you. Cheers to your good health.

On the topic of running gear, I do my runs in Nike and Lu Lu Lemon. Nike's newer running gear is on par or better than LL's typical stuff and a hair cheaper, they're really more of a yoga, post-workout, and lounging-around brand.

On my arm I use an ArmPocket arm band. Armpocket | Runners & Exercise Armbands For Phones & Personal Items Fits my iPhone, ID and credit card, keys. Probably the best armband you can get and isn't any more expensive than other brands. They have device specific sizes if you don't want extra bulk on your arm. Nicely padded, and doesn't slip due to heavy use of memory foam to form fit to your arm.

I'm a bit of an audiophile but can't justify spending on headphones that I'm going to damage by sweat, frayed cables, etc. So I run with Skullcandy Chops in-ears. Decent bass and balanced mid/highs for the money and use case. The lifetime warranty is the main reason I use them; I've always only had to just pay for shipping for the replacement pair. I'm on my 3rd pair. I can't run without music; it puts me in the "zone" on longer runs.

Next, the shoes. I admit I have a problem. Like you, I have 30+ current shoes in my closet, mostly AEs for work, some Cole Haan Lunargrands for nights out on the town, Jack Percels, boat shoes, and various Nikes (some for the gym, others for running). I'm almost always running in Nike Free 5.0s or 3.0s. It's the original minimalist running shoe with the most R&D $$$ and several iterations behind it. Provided that they fit your specific feet, you should try a pair, especially if you want to go to the extreme and use a more barefoot shoe like the Minimus in the future. The benefits of barefoot running can be had in both the Free and the Minimus, it's a matter of preference really of how much cushioning protection you want from small rocks and the like. The Nike Terra Kiger is another highly reviewed minimalist shoe good for both trail/road running. In the end, it comes down to running form, and not so much the shoes. When running, don't land on your heels when your foot strikes the ground, just don't do it! As you rack up the miles, your joints will thank you.

On the subject of barefoot running, I've heard this was a good read, but never got around to it.
Born to Run: A Hidden Tribe, Superathletes, and the Greatest Race the World Has Never Seen: Christopher McDougall: 9780307279187: Amazon.com: Books

Lastly, no watch. Blasphemy, I know right?! There's just no need for it for short runs. On hikes, a titanium diver on rubber strap might come along for the ride. Maybe if Apple comes out with a slim workout focused iWatch this week that actually tracks heart rate reliably and integrates with my running app, then maybe I'll always wear a watch.


----------



## samanator

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm really enjoying it, and my overall energy for the day is better. Actually I wear either my G-Shock Atomic Riseman or my black Suunto Core for runs that I forgot to mention.

I have a good friend in Cleveland that shifted over a two year period to a minimalist Skora shoe. He has a great effortless stride that looks fantastic, but I fear injury so this would be a long transition over time if ever. The NB Minimalist have warning about going to these gradually.

The funny thing is my wife who runs on the beach barefoot all the time started right off with the NB Minimalist. When I run on the beach I sink too much, but her under 104 lbs body floats on the sand.

Nikes got too narrow for me a while ago and getting a pair in width to try is not an easy task. Even my wife wears a wide woman's shoe. Part of why she likes the NB and her cushion shoes are the minimalist Mizunos.

There is nothing wrong with Asics. The one thing I found was as I get lighter the better my Nimbus 15 feel. They were a little to soft when I weighed more. So far my second best mile time was in them.


----------



## Cannonball

I used to be a long distance runner, but can't enjoy it like I did back then.

What I have gotten into is hill sprints. I have a few steep slopes along a 2 mile loop that I walk/run/sprint.

I have a Adidas that I got at Costco, I think I'll be getting some better shoes soon. I also enjoy wearing my $30 Walmart Casio. Nothing to worry about.

I can usually get about 6-10 sprints in. They usually last about 10 seconds, maybe 15 at the most if I'm feeling good.

They have really helped my core a lot, and I've lost the weight that I've wanted too as well. About 30 lbs. I've been doing it about 4 months now, and my form and speed have gotten a lot better. I do them around 2 times a week. In between, I do some biking, hardcore gardening (been clearing about an acre of fairly overgrown land), and some weight lifting.

I did a good bit of swimming this summer too. Oddly enough, the breast stroke did something funny to my knee and I've backed off the running while it gets better. Ah, age...

[and the edit] just noticed you also said you live in Florida. Flat sprints do the same, specially on the beach, but I'd be finding a field or track to get into it down there. The hill sprints really reduce the impact on the body.


----------



## jwith159

Kudos for getting back into running! My two necessities are a suunto core, and an IPOD loaded with a decent audio book. I'm usually out for 50 min, and I've found that listening to a book helps me keep a more consistent pace vs listening to music. As for shoes I rotate between New Balance 890V2 and Nike Lunarglides. Also +1 for McDougall's book Born to run, it's an all around great read.


----------



## Carson

49 YO runner here! Have fun and good luck with your training. 51 is as good as any age for running. For starter I find it's better not to run too fast, tran for endurance first and speed up as your conditioning get better. I'd alway over hydrate the day before the run. For shoes I'm using what ever on sale at Costco, usually Adidas. I'm using 4 different pairs and rotate them each run. For socks it's Drymax, bought them on sale from the Running Store. Recently I'm trying out compression socks but not seeing any benefit. I also tried Vibram fingers. They felt good, but the lack of cushion are hard on longer runs. iPhone for musics and Nike + app to keep track of pace and distant per run. Apple earbuds are ok, but excessive sweat will ruin the mic. I haven't try the newer blue tooth head set from Plantronic yet. I have the older one and it's not for running at all. Tried Motorola and it hurt my ears so bad. I heard good thing about Yurbuds but they are pricy. I'm looking for better price on line and will get some soon.


----------



## hookey

I live within 30 seconds of a canal and so that's where I do my running. Never wanted to listen to music when I run. I prefer listening to birdsong or the sound of my breathing. Plus running also means thinking time and so music would just be a distraction.

Not bothered too much about the quality of my socks, shorts and socks, but I won't compromise on footwear. New Balance and Saucony work for me.

And the best book I ever read about running was _The Complete book of Running _by Jim Fixx. He died way too soon.


----------



## czarcasm

Currently running in the Nike Flyknit Lunar2. Nice shoe except for the heel collar on the right foot and the fact that (like all running shoes) it's way too flashy. 

No toys, don't want the weight or the hassle.


----------



## Smaug

I run occasionally. I ran while in the army, and always had shin splint problems.

I recently read about "Chi Running" which is where one runs on the balls of one's feet. One needs shoes without much cushion, especially on the heel. Once I built up my calves enough to handle this, it is much less strain on the joints, and much less effort to run.

Once you get into that, the shoe choices can be pretty cheap. One doesn't even need running shoes; tennis shoes are OK, and cross trainers too. I run in a cheap pair of Nike knock-offs from Pay-less. My heavily padded Nike Air Pegasus' are used for walking now.


----------



## Kittysafe

I like ASICS for running, good support. Tone arm armband with my phone for nike+ app, my friends and I challenge each other for motivation.


----------



## DrewZ137

Currently training for my first half marathon.

My running shoe of choice is Saucony Guide 7 - amazingly comfortable, fights my tendency to over pronate. I used to just wear whatever shoes were on sale at the Nike outlet store...big mistake. After going to a specialty running shop, my new Sauconys have improved my form and increased my speed as well. 

Big fan of Adidas running shorts (7" inseam) - they offer amazing air circulation and are effective in keeping me cool. They work well with Under Armor t-shirts. 

On longer runs I use a Fuelbelt to stay hydrated.

I don't bring my cell phone with me when I run, so no need for an armband.

As for watch - I use a $25 Casio Tough Solar watch I picked up on Amazon. Super light (prevents weight imbalance, which can lead to poor form) and also has all the necessary features (stopwatch, lap memory, etc).


----------



## phattbam

Started running earlier this summer (I'm 34yo), never have I been into running, I've always had an addiction for my shoe collecting though (300+ pairs). I decided to register for my first race to have a goal to work towards. SF Women's Half Marathon in Oct. I train in Adidas Supernova Glide 6 Boost, great shoe as it bounces back and provides good cushion for neutral runners. I alternate once every 2-3 times that I run with my Nike Flyknit Trainer+. They are lightweight and great for mid foot striking runners. I do about 20-30miles per week. used to run in the mornings which was cooler in my area. now with the sun rising later and the sun setting earlier it's been weekend runs only. nike Running 2-in-1, 7-9" shorts with a nice short sleeve or long sleeve Dri-Fit and i'm good. I wear a runner's hat as well. The reason for all the running gear is for the reflective bits they have on the clothing so you can be seen. An honorable mention would be the Asics Nimbus 15 lite-show. great lightweight shoe with full reflective material and nice Gel soles. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## cpayton

I live in Detroit, running is preferred as walking just makes you a slower target. Any shoes will do but not too flashy. Accessories: any high-powered rifle with a big clip.


----------



## Skeptical

I enjoy running and doing races once in a while, but I'm pretty much a back of the pack guy. I used to do most of my running in Asics Kayanos, but lately I've tried to transition to lighter shoes, and i'm liking the New Balance 890s for training, and New Balance 1400s for racing (just did a half marathon in them, so they are supportive enough for longer runs). And for trails I have a pair of Montrail Mountain Masochists, but I haven't done much trail running this year.

For a watch I use a Garmin FR220 with heart rate monitor to track my miles. Previously I've had the Garmin 205, 110 and Fenix. I still have the Fenix, but I don't feel it's really a runner's watch. Too bulky, and laden with useless features.


----------



## Mediocre

For running, I prefer Asics. They have been dependable and comfortable for years now. Secondary to Asics is Nike, primarily because of the access to extremely affordable Nike apparel where I live (there is a factory, large warehouse, and clearance outlet).

I do still go for a run, but much of my cardio comes from playing soccer and tennis. For soccer I prefer the Nike Mercurial line. For tennis (or basketball) I have a pair of Adidas, the ones worn by Andy Murray. They offer loads of support, which is a necessity for me. With weak ankles and tendonitis in my right achilles, significant support is a must! Admittedly, my soccer cleats have no ankle support (though the carbon fiber lower is great for arch support), so I always wear ankle braces.

For socks, I probably have 15 pairs of New Balance no-show, low ankle socks. The pad in the heel (again, for my achilles), support at the arch, and well padded end (not overdone, so my feet do not feel "bunched" at the end) work great for me. Thicker socks always feel nicer before I put a shoe on, then the appeal fades quickly.

Edit: Completely forgot to talk watches! I do not take any special devices with me, just my G-shock, analog/digital combo, solar, atomic, one of the smallest round dial G-shocks I could find. Only other item that is consistent is my old St. Louis Cardinals ball cap. It has seen beter days (according to some). According to me, it is just getting broken in.


----------



## liwang22

I've started running a lot with short faster runs first thing in the morning. It's been great. I started because I didn't want to spend money on a gym, but now I enjoy the purity of it. I use Altra Zero- Drop shoes (which I love) and a G-Shock Frogman because it's my only watch with a stopwatch and countdown timer, well digital that is.


----------



## Teppo458

Growing up I hated running. Then I met this cute red head... life changed.

Now I am miserable if I cannot run. Typical is one 5k and one long run per week, time and schedule permitting. Running gear comes on every trip, business or vacation, and my colleagues know that I will use my down time for running and will NOT budge on that.

Shoes - New Balance 900 series trail shoes. During boot camp we discovered these are the only ones that hold up. At 205 lbs and with old injuries, I need the cushion, plus we do jungle/green zone runs. Double layer socks all the way.

Shorts - Road Runner Sport and New Balance. Dry Max or similar is a must here, humidity is 80% or higher.

Shirt - whatever is on the top of the stack, DryMax/Fit/Cool whatever. We consider these consumables with our running schedules.

iPhone with Yurbuds. Only ones that hold up to the sweat. Armband with debit card. No keys - house is keyless entry. MapMyRun to track time, distance and pace.

Typically run after 9PM, including night trail runs. Jungle running at night adds a new dimension....

EDIT TO ADD: Got to know several top rated runners and learned about shoes. While Asics are nice and I used to run in them, they just didn't seem to last. Turns out to be due to the type of foam used in the shoe construction and the humidity and my propensity to sweat puddles (literally) - the moisture degrades the foam, so they are not well suited for my typical AO and me. The NB on the other hand use a type of foam that will not degrade as quickly and I can get 200 miles or so out of a pair. To make sure I get the most out of them, I rotate shoes, stuff with newspaper and place them by the fridge after they get wet, use sneaker balls and retire them after 200 miles to avoid stress injuries, plus NEVER use my running shoes for anything but running. Merrells are for work, etc and I have some NB cross trainers for lifting and bag work.


----------



## madeofducktape

For running shoes, I have 3 pairs of brooks ghosts in rotation. 

The only gadget I use is my garmin 405 watch for tracking pace - no music. 

Happy running to everyone.


----------



## Mummer43

Mizuno Wave Riders and Brooks Ghost are the 2 best shoes I have used. I have a Suunto Ambit 2S that I use to track my runs.


----------



## Gunnar_917

gel Kayano for road and gym, Solomon GTX 3D Ultra for trail

LOVE Gore Running/Cycling tee shirts, very light weight and water wicking ability like I've never used on anything else. The products stay light when wet

just use my phone and 1/2 decent war phones (Shure 215)

Distance wise really depends on the motivation. At the moment it is low and am doing around 20km each week (I like to aim for 4-5mins per km). When the motivation is high or I'm training for something specific that distance will double (pace remains the same). 

I was a sprinter growing up and was never able to go anything past 400metres and a kid (becuase I just plain hated it). Now am enjoying this. My biggest achievement is I always had a high resting heart rate (around 80-90). This is now 50.


----------



## Toothbras

Just these, they have about 700 miles on them so far...


----------



## Mummer43

Toothbras said:


> Just these, they have about 700 miles on them so far...


Lol


----------



## Toothbras

Mummer43 said:


> Lol


You wouldn't be laughing if you smelled them!


----------



## EsbenOpen

I just use the Nike gps watch to track runs. I'm sure it's not as accurate as some others, but it is more than adequate for my needs and I really like the tracking features on the website. Being someone who grew up playing video games I really like "levelling up" and therefore getting to a new level on the Nike website is a great motivator for me.

As for shoes, used to always wear Nikes until I found Mizuno Wave Inspire 9, love these shoes. Not my picture:


----------



## Gunnar_917

Time for a replacement Toothbras


----------



## Mummer43

Gunnar_917 said:


> Time for a replacement Toothbras


For sure. I never understood the minimalist "movement" and those five fingers are just plain awful.


----------



## Toothbras

Mummer43 said:


> For sure. I never understood the minimalist "movement" and those five fingers are just plain awful.


I get people who don't understand it, I'm not going to try and convert you like some sort of shoe-peddling-jehovah's-witness. I also agree they are quite ugly


----------



## Toothbras

Gunnar_917 said:


> Time for a replacement Toothbras


agree! I bought a new pair last year but they were uncomfortable, so just kept these. They discontinued the style I like and the supposed replacement model rubbed me the wrong way (pun, anyone?). I'm just gonna wear them until they fall apart, which could be any day now lol


----------



## Mummer43

Toothbras said:


> I get people who don't understand it, I'm not going to try and convert you like some sort of shoe-peddling-jehovah's-witness. I also agree they are quite ugly


Haha, never gonna happen! I tried a pair of new balance minimalist shoes and I just didn't like the lack of support and cushion. They also killed my calves and achilles. If you ever go back to traditional shoes, check out the wave riders. Very roomy toe box and awesome cushion.

On on a side note, has anyone ever checked out this site? DC Rainmaker


----------



## Carson

Happy running everyone! Where ever you are, there you run!


----------



## SgtPepper

My new runnig shoe: Brooks Transcend 2









Running watches : Garmin Forerunner 305









and Polar 300 RS









Runnig glasses: Julbo Trail, old model









and Uvex Vario, old model









Runnig headlamp: Silva Trail Runner, old model with 80 lumen and Petzl taillight







​


----------



## Townshend

Asics, armband, bluetooth headphones. Didn't do any major runs in 2015, doing at least one half this year.


----------



## Mediocre

Hoka's for most of my runs. Nike Free 5.0's for short runs, cross training style outtings, and obstacle course races. Balega hidden comfort or swiftwick depending on the event as well


----------



## Townshend

Anyone run Antarctica yet or a member of the Seven Continents?


----------



## Aceofbase

I personally use Asics shoes (last season from a discounted sports retailer)
I also just strap my phone to me atm but looking into a GPS watch in the near future


----------



## Will3020

Asics and the Vivosmart on the wrist and I'm good to go.


----------



## Will3020

SgtPepper said:


> My new runnig shoe: Brooks Transcend 2
> 
> View attachment 3974602
> 
> 
> 
> ​


nice looking Brooks.


----------



## chochocho

I use my Hoka for longer distance and mizuno universe for race ;D


----------



## b00st4ddicted

Newton with Fenix 3. Used to listen to music, I don't hear the music anymore so why bother carrying hehe....


----------



## kaede11

lunarglide is one of the comfy ones that i have tried on lately!


----------



## mapotofu

I moved from Asics to Saucony shoes this past year as they seem to fit me better. The Kinvara is a great way to transition to minimalist shoes. For longer runs, I find that compression socks from CEP seem to help with fatigue and recovery. I carry my IPhone on an armband to track my run using Strava and use a set of Shure in-ear monitors to listen to podcasts while I run. Beyond that, I just layer some breathable clothing based on the weather conditions.


----------



## DonQuixote

This is kind of awesome, I get different shoes for different terrain. One North Face for trails and surprisingly the Nike Free's for running which I really like since they are the neutral ones but do quite a number on my knees since I do 30+ miles a week.


----------



## Magan

Hi, 

For my semi-marathon prep', I went for the Zoom Vomero 10. They are gettin' quite used now, with roughly 400 km...time to have newer ones. 
I'm considering moving into minimalism, and give the V Run from Vibram a try. 
Any of you guys who could share his experience with five fingers minimalist shoes? 

As for the watche, it´s time for a renewal: I still dunno but hesitate between the latest Ambit 3 and Fenix 3 HR. Likewise, your lights on the subject would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

So i have not visited this thread in a while. Key discovery about 8 months ago was the Hoka One-One Clifton 1. Makes nearly every thing else feel like cinder blocks on my feet. Also the cushion is great for my now 53 year old legs. Last summer I also started using a Apple watch to control my phone and apps. I had issues ripping apart most of the arm band phone holders with my iPhone 6 plus. I went over to a Spibelt and rest my phone on the small of my back when I run. This works like a champ and can expand for other items. I use Plantronics Back-Beat Fit BT headphones. Most runs I have the Apple watch fitness app running, plus Runtastic and a Fit bit app for backup.


----------



## kcjack

I started running about 6 weeks ago and really enjoy it. Unfortunately my knees do not. I'll be 50 this year and have lost about 20 pounds. I thought I'd kick it up a notch and try running. I was running twice a week and was up to 5.5 miles a run but my right knee hurts for the last half and stays swollen and painful for days. I'm taking ibuprofen and some other anti inflammatories as well as trying to do some leg exercises to strengthen the muscles around the kneecap. I've asked some runners about what they do in these situations and now I'm asking the forum. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BonyWrists

kcjack said:


> I started running about 6 weeks ago and really enjoy it. Unfortunately my knees do not. I'll be 50 this year and have lost about 20 pounds. I thought I'd kick it up a notch and try running. I was running twice a week and was up to 5.5 miles a run but my right knee hurts for the last half and stays swollen and painful for days. I'm taking ibuprofen and some other anti inflammatories as well as trying to do some leg exercises to strengthen the muscles around the kneecap. I've asked some runners about what they do in these situations and now I'm asking the forum. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


This is the most common injury for beginning runners. For the first month or so you're limited by your cardiovascular capacity; you can't run enough to get an overuse injury. However, the ability to burn oxygen develops faster than muscles and connective, and that's when most people discover that the mind is stronger than the body. You can make yourself run more total mileage than you can recover from. Strengthening is good, but unfortunately this injury calls for time off from running, usually 2-4 weeks, until you're totally free of pain. When you start back up again, keep the miles down for a bit. If your knee hurts at all when running, you're done for the day, which is a good rule for any pain other than a side stitch. The standard rule of thumb for increasing total mileage is no more than 10% a week, especially in and above the distance regime that you're in. Slowing the ramp-up is what will keep that injury at bay.

It sucks to have to sit out after discovering how great running can be. Unfortunately, I had pretty much the whole collection of popular injuries at one time or another, so I endured a fair amount of time off over the years. Heal fast, and good luck getting back out there.


----------



## jghall

Always been a fan of New Balance and Saucony shoes.


----------



## bryan00

I have been a Nike lover for close to 5 years now and i recently got a Nike Air Zoom Pegasus, so far in all my use of nike foot wear i have never seen a Runner that is this comfortable on my foot.
The pegasus uses a lattice of overlapping cables that independently apply tension to keep almost any foot shape in place. It seems to work for me along side my iphone and beats headphones.


----------



## kcjack

Bony-Thanks for the advice. I've been off my schedule for a week so it looks like I'll be off for a while longer. I'm going to do as you say and hopefully be back in the saddle by summer.

Thank you!


----------



## HerrNano

I've been running regularly for over 35 years. The only gear I use is Saucony shoes and a variety of Casio digitals for timing. The rest of the equation - clothes, distance, terrain - are negotiable. The longest distance I've run competitively is a half marathon, although I used to run much longer distances when I was hanging around with crazy runners. I have settled into 3-5 mile daily runs and am pretty happy there. Longer runs on a regular basis seem to end in injury.


----------



## kndy

I primarily use the following three:

*Mizuno Wave Inspire 10*









*New Balance M1400YJ2 (1400v2)*









And my favorite are the Asics Gel Kayano 20









I purchase every other year, so will be upgrading soon or maybe next year.


----------



## MHe225

These are the ones I still have - I've tossed several pairs too - various generations of Asics GEL-Nimbus; been running in these for the past 15 years.

The brand new ones (white) are not as bright anymore and may be replaced soon - 488 miles as of this morning and counting. I've learned my lesson with the orange pair which I've kept a tad too long; I didn't immediately realize when my knees started bothering me that maybe I had lost the shock-absorbing power of my shoes after 1,100+ miles .


----------



## Skeptical

My shoe rotation.  In the front from left to right is the New Balance Vazee Pace, New Balance 890 (similar shoe, but older), Inov8 Terraclaw (for technical trails), Montrail Bajadas (for milder trails) and in the back are Hoka Cliftons versions one and two, with another fresh pair of Clifton 2's I got on sale now that the 3 is out.










And of course my running watch, a Garmin 735xt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex De Large

I run in Kayano 19 at present, I was bought a pair of Saucony but have not used them as not comfy walking around the house in them, anyone tried the Saucony. Running usually involves a G Shock of some sort this is the current one being used as a timer.


----------



## kndy

For me...my main running shoes are:


----------



## Nayan Saheb

Asics Gel Cumulus shoes...nothing else. In my job you learn to just run and get on with it! A good pair of shoes is all you need!


----------



## Galvarez

Asics Gel Cumulus and my Garmin 910XT.


----------



## searunn

Wish I could add to this. I think the last time i ran was in 2008.


----------



## smee

Nike lunar racers/ or nike frees for me. I run in my neighborhood so headphones or music are not an option due to vehicles etc.


----------



## clipp

there are lots of Nike and Adidas runners to pick from


----------



## samima

Earlier had asics nimbus but changed those to speed racer. Changed the running completely. Also old Suunto t3d and of course phone to play mp3's

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n

Every other year I buy Asics Gel Cumulus, my mandatory toy is a MP3 player with some audiobooks inside (lately I've switched from AAA battery powered to a build-in one - always pendrive size, no fireworks  ).


----------



## completelyclueless

Asics Gel whatever, phone, bluetooth headphones, sometimes a Garmin Forerunner with heart rate monitor. Might get a new GPS/heart rate monitor as it appears that Garmin no longer supports it and I can't get the software on my new computer.


----------



## kakefe

last week I bought Nike air zoom pegasus 33... i can recommend the ones who use neutral shoes... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

My new runnig shoe for autumn and winter: Asics GT-1000 5 G-TX, wiht Gore-Tex.


----------



## mkim520

If you can swing the cost, ultraboosts ftw


----------



## SgtPepper

General recommendations can not be given in running shoes.


----------



## SgtPepper

Just arrived: Brooks Beast 16


----------



## delraywatch

Honestly, I've been running in my bare feet. It is not for the reported "benefits" of running without shoes, but more so for the feeling of my feet hitting the sand, (I run on the beach at my home). When you run bare foot, you just feel a certain connection to the movements. Another example of this would be lifting weights without gloves. When you use gloves while lifting weights, you lose the connection and feeling of the movements, at least partially, and are more apt to make a mistake or have an injury. I've had this conversation with pro bodybuilder friends over the years... 

Though, inside the gym I use the Asics DynaFlyte. If I walked around the gym without shoes I'd get awkward stares from people  

-John


----------



## Dante231

Asics gel cumulus, but after 15 years of Asics, I'm not that happy with this model. Two pairs and they just aren't like the old DS trainers.

And of course my Suunto T6d. It's falling apart after thousands of runs, swims and bike rides but it still collects data.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

Brooks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

Mizuno wave trainers or brooks gts which I change every 4-6 months. 6 months being the maximum as I never run more than 500mile on a pair and prefer to change closer to 300 miles


----------



## William Voelkel

I run in Newtons....have for years. I hate armbands, so I just hold my phone. On occasion I'll wear an old luminox I have. It's super lightweight. But thats it. I hold my phone in my hand. The only way I've done it!








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

I've been in Saucony Guides for many years now. Only other thing that comes with me is a G Shock to time the run.


----------



## Watchmenaenae

delraywatch said:


> Honestly, I've been running in my bare feet. It is not for the reported "benefits" of running without shoes, but more so for the feeling of my feet hitting the sand, (I run on the beach at my home). When you run bare foot, you just feel a certain connection to the movements. Another example of this would be lifting weights without gloves. When you use gloves while lifting weights, you lose the connection and feeling of the movements, at least partially, and are more apt to make a mistake or have an injury. I've had this conversation with pro bodybuilder friends over the years...
> 
> Though, inside the gym I use the Asics DynaFlyte. If I walked around the gym without shoes I'd get awkward stares from people
> 
> -John


This is interesting because I've never looked at it this way. I do not use gloves to lift for pretty much that exact reason. They get in the way and I can't get the right feel, whenever I use them I just feel off. I never thought about this with running. I've actually been that person running on the beach with shoes  I also recently was listening to a podcast that was discussing vibram shoes for running and how they swear by them. They were discussing how Nike running shoes literally altered the way we run. I just don't know if I can get behind them for running anywhere other than sand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

Nike free runs + I usually bring my beater casio


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Brooks makes the best running shoes. An omega chronometer on the wrist.


----------



## modasf

I just lift.

I applaud you runners, especially long distance ones. I get bored out of my mind in 30-45 minutes doing different exercises, idk how you guys can go hour+ on a treadmill in the same place.


----------



## codybrown07

I used to run in Sauconys but have recently made the switch to the Nike Pegasus 34. Quite a difference but i'm liking the shoe pretty well. I run with the Apple Watch 3 LTE so I don't have carry a phone for music or audio books anymore. That's been really handy and kind of stress reliever. I still get calls and texts and can reply if needed but it's far more disconnected than when I used to carry my phone. I utilize Strava and the workout app quite a bit for tracking.


----------



## kingsky123

Ultra boost is awesome for running, its like running on clouds


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

Local running shop turned me onto Hoka One One three pairs of shoes ago... the Clifton 3 is what I'm beating down currently. Being bigger than average for a runner requires some more scrutiny in what shoes I choose. It turns out most running shoes aren't designed for 6'00"/200lb dudes with size 12 feet. My Hokas last about 5 months before getting beat down... which is about 2 months longer than the New Balance shoes I used prior.

I do run one day a week in Nike Free RNdistance to strengthen my feet... those runs are noticeably slower but seem to help overall. Fewer nagging injuries and pain overall as it seems to flex things that don't normally flex and build muscles that otherwise didn't get used. Marathon runner friend of mine turned me on to the idea of adding a 'barefoot' run to my training routine.

On a run, my phone goes in a waist pack and streams Spotify music through Jaybird bluetooth earbuds.

Running watch is whatever I happen to be wearing that day.


----------



## DOYAM

I used to take all kinds of toys. Music, GPS watch, etc. Now I run less but take less and try and enjoy it more. I was training for races then but now just run for fun. Shoes and sometimes music.


----------



## brycee

I have just recently gotten into running. I run in a very populated area and usually early morning or at night so this is what I use...
Adidas Pure Boost, I highly recommend these for running in urban areas. They have a lot more support than a typical running shoe to me.
Apple Air Pods
Apple Watch (makes it really easy to control music)
Spibelt for my phone and keys
Cheap Amazon light-up arm band.


----------



## TheHans

ASICS Gel Kayanos are the only shoes that seem to work well for me. Need the awesome support they provide. Gotta have some tunes to run to as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Nike frees and an iPod Shuffle are all I need.


----------



## dangdep

I started running ultras a couple years ago and got hooked on all sorts of toys and gadgets. After my first 55k I realized I wasn’t having so much fun obsessing over stats. I was even foregoing running at my natural (insanely more comfortable) pace because it was a little less than 10 seconds slower than my “target time” according to the damn Garmin. 

Anyway, sold off everything or gave it away. Now I wear nothing but shoes, hat and glasses. Patagonia duckbill for hat and Kona for glasses. And water bottle if running over an hour! 

I like to think of running as a pure meditation exercise and am very glad to be back at that. True, metrics has its benefits but I still push myself, except now it’s just Can you still talk at this pace? Go faster. And feeling my heartbeat. Not super accurate but pretty damn liberating to hit the trails with nothing. 

Have not had the minimal shoes/ running sandals / running socks debate with myself yet. Still loyal to Hokas


----------



## faizan1990

Nike


----------



## Besbro

Vivobarefoot Stealth's for me! I had a Garmin as well, sold it recently. Just out for the joy of the run now!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

I do +20 a week...I run on Asic Kayano...have for years...last rendition was not so good as they made toe box smaller...why they messed w/a good thing I don't know...had to go a 1/2 size up and just hasn't been the same...I hate change and I'm do for new shoes...so don't know what's next. I don't run w/anytning....no music, no phone...its my quiet time.


----------



## BenzCLK

ultra boosts+belkin arm band+iPhone8+colorware airpods in black gloss


----------



## Semper Jeep

I rotate between a pair of Saucony and a pair of Adidas. I'm not married to any particular brand or type of shoe but have really enjoyed the last couple pair of Adidas Boosts that I've had. The only shoe brand I stay away from is Brooks as every pair I've ever tried has just done nothing but chew up my feel and cause me pain.

I love to have music or audiobooks with me, as I am usually out for 10+ miles at a time and the music helps me keep my pace and cadence. I've been using my iPhone in a strap or on arm my waist for years but lately I've really been toying with the idea of getting an Apple Watch and using that. I like that you can now use it to listen to music without having your phone nearby.


----------



## vincentle7914

one adidas ultra boost and one apple watch serial3 lte 🙂


----------



## huntflyer

Brooks Ghost 10’s and Apple Watch 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoSympathy

Asics Kayano 20s , my iPhone and Airpods.


----------



## ganagati

Watch: Garmin 935, though I'm eyeing the new Garmin 645 Music
Gadget: iPod nano and plantronics bluetooth headphones.
Shoes: Nike zoom fly
Gear: Typically underarmour, nike, or whatever marathon shirt is at the top of the pile.

I don't do music, but do enjoy audio books. I have little free time, and long runs take up a lot of it; running and listening to some of the classics I've never gotten around to reading feels like killing two birds with one stone. The new Garmin watch won't do everything my current one does, but will remove one more piece of stuff to have, which is very tempting....


----------



## fahim

Shoes: Nike Free RN Motion 2017 (the velcro/laceless ones) - I am huge fan of the Nike Free range, and have progressed from 5.0 through 4.0 and now the RN Motions. I used to get really bad shin splints running in a more traditional support shoe.
Clothes: Nike t-shirt, zip top, shorts, tights and socks
Watch: TomTom Runner 3 Cardio + Music
'Phones: Degauss Labs bluetooth earphones

Weird fact - I run about 3-7 times a week, 5-20km (although way more 5s than 20s) no matter what the weather, depending on how energetic I am feeling. I have the same trance/house music album on repeat every time (one that I bought in about '98), and have done since I started running about 10 years ago.

I would like an Apple Watch, but struggle to justify dropping that much cash on something I wear for 3-5 hours a week.


----------



## a_carkhuff

Shoes: Usually either Brooks or Asics

Gear: Apple Watch and Plantronics Backbeat headphones


----------



## dwaym0

Shoes: Nike Flyknit
Watch: Garmin Forerunner 910XT

No music and running for this guy


----------



## brdet

Shoes: Newton Distance
Watch: Damasko DA34









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huntflyer

Brooks’s Ghost 10 and Apple Watch 2 - Stainless steel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BenzCLK

Nike Vaporfly 4% + Airpods + Belkin armband + Iphone 8


----------



## xthine

Only trail run once or twice a week now when I do I use/take:

Hat - Boco padded trucker hat or Arcteryx visor 
Buff sweatband
Maui Jims polorized sun glasses
Clothes - La Sportiva, Arcteryx, Mammut, now that it’s blazing hot no shirt, SmartWool sports bra 
Socks - Smartwool pH D
Shoes - rotate: Hoka One One Challenger ATR4 (no holes so far unlike the ATR3 yes!), Salomon S lab Sense 6, Salomon S Lab Black Ed, winter shoes - Salomon S Lab SpeedCross, La Sportiva GTX
Road running shoes - Hoka One One Clifton 3, Altras which I rarely use
Hydration - Salomon Agile 500 ( Nathan VaporKrar fell apart less than a year of use), if I need a vest Nathan Vapor Howe 

“Toys”— 
Smart watch - Garmin Fenix 5x (retired my 3HR and Apple Watch was no good)
Truly wireless Ear buds - Apple Airpods, Jabra Elite Sport or Bragi Dash Pro ...depends on which one carries a charge and weather 

That was a lengthy post. Lol.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smmht

Kayanos for me. They are really comfy. Not the lightest but I am just trying to beat my 5k times in comfort.


----------



## Jalser

There is a kind of shoe specially designed for running or exercising people.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I recently bought a pair of Jaybird X-3 wireless headphones which Jaybird markets as sweat-proof. They worked fine in the gym and on a few runs earlier in the spring but once the weather warmed up and the humidity arrived and I began sweating a lot more they started to routinely die after about 4 or 5 miles... then one day they wouldn't turn on at all. I contacted Jaybird's customer service and they said it's a known problem so basically the sweat-proof headphones aren't actually sweat-proof, especially if you are like me and sweat a lot. :roll:

Thankfully Jaybird customer service replaced the headphones so I have a new functioning pair and I can wear them to the gym but I am sort of bummed that I cannot use them as I intended. 


In other running-related notes: I had been using RunKeeper for years to track my mileage but recently switched over to Strava. I really like the "segments" feature on their system and have become obsessed with shaving a few seconds off of my run time to hit goals in particular route segments that I run frequently.


----------



## polivier

Asics T606 for me. good pronation support, not too much padding. I wear them for training (5k, 12k, 19k runs) and half-marathon races.
For training while on travel , I like to bring my Merrell Bare Access. I also like them for 2k - 5k training, since they will instantly let you know if you're heel-striking.

- - - Updated - - -

Asics T606 for me. good pronation support, not too much padding. I wear them for training (5k, 12k, 19k runs) and half-marathon races.
For training while on travel , I like to bring my Merrell Bare Access. I also like them for 2k - 5k training, since they will instantly let you know if you're heel-striking.


----------



## polivier

... As for toys: trusty old iPod Nano for tunes (I have a 5k, 12k, 21k playlist) and Garmin forerunner 220 to record pace / distance. I don't use the heart rate monitor anymore, I prefer to use perceived sensation w/r to the intended pace.
Also an insurance policy: a RoadId bracelet on a rubber strap.


----------



## Rivarama

Garmin Fenix 5s Plus, Garmin Running Dynamics Pod, Garmin Foot Pod (for treadmill), Polar H10 HRM and Apple Airpods. For shoes I like Adidas Ultra Boost.


----------



## that 1 guy

Altra Solstice running shoes, Injinji socks, Rogue ranger panties shorts, run club shirt, I-phone with armband, Trekz Titanium conduction ear phones, Garmin Descent MK1 watch.


----------



## carloscastro7

Garmin fenix 3 with HRM run, Nike structure 21 with custom insoles, falke socks, Oakley sunglasses, ipod nano 7th gen + BT jaybirds x2

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## montes

New Balance 1260, Garmin 910XT and an old fashioned iPod Nano 4G.


----------



## Nmishkin

I've always been a fan of Brooks and asics. For trail runs; Salomon speedcross shoes and a Nathan running backpack which I carry a hydration bladder, energy gels, an extra battery back, and a small medical kit.


----------



## Dufffader

I currently wear ASICS Nimbus 18. Been through many shoes in my running life and I tend to settle on neutral cushioning shoes and they seem to be a lot more comfortable when I’m at the end of a half marathon and I just dont feel like going anymore. Since shoes don’t last very long, maybe 6 months if I’m not training for a race, I tend to look out for sales and buy either Nimbus, Cumulus (less luxurious version of Nimbus!) or New Balance Fresh Foam 1080 series. Would like to try New Balance’s Fresh Foam Zante next - in fact I have it in my shopping cart right now. 

I’m not that particular with socks but it has to be synthetic moisture wicking material. Only criteria is no blisters after a long run. 

We definitely have to talk about watches. Apple Watch Series two on my left wrist and a Suunto Ambit (old version 1) on the right. Why two? Apple Watch is to control the podcasts that’s playing on a cheap bluetooth headphones, and just in case I get messages or phone calls. Phone is in my hand, but I find it easier to control audio and check messages by glancing it on my left wrist. I don’t use pouches nor arm band as I like to run with as little items as possible. In fact, I may not really need the Suunto, but I’ve had my entire running history and running data going back more than 10 years so I just like to keep them. Who knows what happens when I could plug them into some big data tool in the future.


----------



## StrongBad13

Brooks Ghost, Apple Watch 3 cellular, and Jaybird X3. Great combo! I’ve never cared for carrying my phone so this has been a fantastic addition to my run.


----------



## LeftRightLeft

Asics GT2000 / Nike Zoom Pegasus 35
Garmin 735XT
Beats Powerbeats3
Samsung S9 Plus


----------



## hobefabu

samanator said:


> So back in May after quite a bit of research I decided that maybe my 51 year old body could take getting back into running. Key starting point was shoes. As I showed in the shoe thread I got a little carried away and kept going since this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in this picture are four Mizuno Waves (Prophecy II, Wave Creation 13 & 15, and Paradox) and two pair of ASICS. I've since added three pair of New Balance (Including a pair of Minimus) and my walk around shoes are a pair of Brooks PureDrifts (I've always have been a more than one pair of Sneaker Guy). I'm not ready to run yet in the minimal shoes, but I could not resist the prices I got them for. When I started I was hovering over 200 and I'm now sitting around 190 and dropping, but either way I'm not a light runner so the shoes I chose are tailored to that. So that many pairs of runners definitely puts this on the luxury side even at Amazon prices (Plus you must rotate). Shoes:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSHZMYW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BMLVIT8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSHZ2RO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CSMBQLA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/ASICS-Mens-GE...bs_shoe_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1PNP7AMDRME8HJV1WD9Q
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D8I1S6Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ASH3X68/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098IIX0Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> http://www.amazon.com/Brooks-PureDr...d=1409931664&sr=1-2&keywords=brooks+puredrift
> 
> The first big surprise was that some of the new socks actually do make things better. I discovered this brand Thirty48 that makes special socks for different activities and their running socks make the shoes fit better for me (Or so I've convinced myself). They are curved and marked left and right, and have extra padding in high contact areas including the lace area.
> Amazon.com : Thirty48 - "The Sock Geeks", Ru Running Socks Series, with CoolMax® Fabric Keeps Feet Cool and Dry, with Padded Instep & Heel For Maximum Comfort, Retail Packaging : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Since I live in South Florida and run along the wide sidewalk by the beach well ventilated and wicking shorts and shirts are a must. I have about 14 sets of shirts and shorts from Under Armor, Brooks, New Balance, Fila, Russell and Starter. Personally the Under Armor works about the best in this heat and humidity (even at 6-7am). I'm not one of those 100% color coordinated runners, but at least the tops and bottoms are somewhat coordinated(the shoes are all over the place so it's kind of hopeless).
> 
> On my iPhone I have one of the Minisuit armbands that I slip my phone in. One of the great tools that helped me ramp back up gradually is the C25K (Couch to 5K) App. This starts you off walking and builds you up over 9 weeks to get you ready to run a 5K. You can pause at a level until you feel you are ready to move on, it just adds to you total time. The plan is three runs per week, but I've been doing it nearly every day. There is a free version of this, but I bought the pay version (few $$)to gain the greater flexibility. I also use the irunner App for mapping, pace, notes and a backup log of runs. In July I added a Fitbit bracelet and the app to my phone as my primary tracking, calorie (in and burned) and H2O intake, sleep and over all activity tracking. So before each run I start up three apps for tracking and iTunes Radio for music. I'm now up to about 3.5-4+ miles a day. After trying several headphones I settled on Plantronics BackBeat FIT Bluetooth headphones. These stay put very well and let in enough external noise so you hear cars and other things for safety. I haven't used the phone case/armband yet that came with the headphones since the phone zips in the pocket, but there is no way to view the screen. When the velcro gives up on the other one I'll give it a try.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KJLMBSO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> How about others?


I'm not into running but I trail walk and my choice of shoe is the Salomon Speedcross Vario Gore-Tex Trail Running Shoes - AW16 along with a hydro pack, trekking pole and a armband radio.


----------



## JBenO

Adidas Adizero Boston and a Garmin Forerunner 25.


----------



## patech

Used to be a Brooks Pure Connect wearer. Last couple years it's been Skora Form. Not letting the minimalist phase end.


----------



## mpatton4re

Adidas Boost, Bluetooth headphones, and my ipod


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sabgr8jr

Brooks Ravenna Shoes, Garmin Fenix 5s, Bose Soundsport Headphones.

Worn the Ravenna line for about 7 years and put many miles on them Great shoe. Love the garmin watches for running and syncing my workouts to Strava. Bose headphones have held up so well over the years!


----------



## Mayhem421

Been a Nike guy for years. Everytime I try something new I end up back in Nike's. I wear some wireless earbuds, and iphone carrying case and maybe some sunnies on my runs. Try to keep it simple.


----------



## VanAdian

Asics Kayano-25, bose soundsport headphones, iPhone, and of course my lab. If a trail run, then some bear spray and a Kodiak bear bell.


----------



## gabbro

Saucony Triumph. No matter the series, in the last years, always with Saucony (ISO1, 2, 3 and 4).
I also used a pair of Brooks Glycerine, but Triumph make me happy when i start running, i love them.
Samsung FitgGear2, a pair of crappy BT earphones, and my phone with my music and a running app.
When it's hot outside, UA shirts, so comfy.


----------



## seedubs1

Former professional 10k runner. Also used to work at a shoe store and know how to properly fit people as well as how proper running shoes are manufactured and theory behind lots of mechanics.

Bottom line: All of the major shoe companies (Brooks, Asics, Nike, NB, Mizuno, Saucony, etc...) make a good quality running shoe. Make sure you get the proper type and size, and you'll be good to go. They all last a similar amount of mileage, etc... Just buy the one that feels the best. I got a lot of people in the old shop that would either ask what brand was best, or people saying "I only run in XYZ." They were missing out. All of them are good.

As for what I run in, currently Nike Structures and a pair of shorts. Nothing else is needed if it's warm outside. But winter is coming.....so now it's pants and long sleeves.

Most serious runners don't use headphones


----------



## gabbro

I never said i'm serious 😄


----------



## johnmichael

Asics Gel Kayano's and no toys-----no pain, no gain---"Follow Me"


----------



## JDMLS430

Adidas ultraboost. So comfy. iphone and headphones


----------



## lawtaxi

Brooks Beast; older IPod with podcasts. Knee problems have me sidelined at the moment.


----------



## vkalia

Used to run with Nike Free 3.0 and Saucony Kinvaras. Then I stopped running cos... well, cycling is much more fun. 

Signed up to do an Ironman 70.3 in October, and using Altra Solstices & Nike Free RN. Have just ordered a Brooks Glycerin 16 for LSRs, but I am not sure how I'll react to such a large heel drop. May go with On or another pair of Altras. 

Other than that - one of those smaller iPod Touches and ear buds.

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

I do anywhere between 25-35 miles a week. For the past 4-5 years I've stuck to the Nike Air Zoom Pegasus. Best, and most durable runners I've owned, well worth the price.

As for toys. Just the iPhone for my spotify playlists.


----------



## amg786

I love Mizuno's Wave Inspire 14


----------



## TheWalrus

I have a few favorite runners.

Brooks Pureflow and Nike Free RNs are my two favorites for road.

On the trail I like Nike Terra Kiger 4s and Merrell Bare Access Flex. I'd like to try the Brooks PureGrit - but haven't seen them on sale in a while.

In terms of what I take - just my Garmin Descent. For long runs and trail runs I'll take my hydration pack with a litre or two of water (75% water 25% coconut water) plus a little food for bonks.


----------



## Kmcmichael

I have been running barefoot for about 10 years. I had a knee problem before and could not run. Running shoeless drastically increases my distance to 30 miles per week. I do no that run very long distance now, around 10 miles per week, usually to the pool and back.


----------



## chilly41

My preferred running shoe is the Nike Pegasus. I am currently training for a half marathon and they never let me down.


----------



## Mirabello1

Nothing beats the Hoka Clifton4 for comfort when running

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi

Fenix 3 paired with runners clothes and Inov8 x-talon for trail running.


----------



## jake_2m

I use Saucony running shoes. Whatever shirt and shorts I have handy, phone, earbuds, and a garmin forerunner 235. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffio

amg786 said:


> I love Mizuno's Wave Inspire 14


This guy gets it. Best mix of lightweight and cushion on the market IMO.


----------



## Watchguy08

The Adidas ultra boost are the most comfortable running shoes. They feel like your running with pillows on your feet.


----------



## Synequano

Ultra boost are comfy but they’re not supportive enough for longer runs

For longer runs I still prefer Asics gel system,I’m partial to kayano or surveyor

Another interesting pair of running shoes are Adidas AlphaBounce,the upper can follow your foot’s natural movement


----------



## yongsoo1982

didn't really start running until I was in my 30s, and have only started to get a bit more serious in the past two years or so. I actually owe my initial interest to my company as we regularly enter race events. And, as I'm sure many of you have experienced, once I started to see improvements in time, etc., it became less a corporate bonding experience for me and more a personal growth/goal incentive.

Anyway, I guess my typical gear is:
Shoes: (a) Altra Torin Plush 4.0s (for long runs); (b) Altra Escalante Racer (5k-10ks)
Clothing: whatever tech shirt; I do like the Nike Dri-Fits
Watch: Garmin Forerunner 245 Music
Headphones: Aftershokz
Tech: Garmin Running Dynamics Pod (I don't use all the stats fully, but it does provide some useful information)
Hat: Headsweats visor

if I'm run-commuting home, then I add a Flipbelt to carry phone, ID, etc.


----------



## theninja

I just picked up a Coros Apex for a steal and am loving it so far. I haven't upgraded my running watch since 2013, and tech has improved quite a bit since then.


----------



## vkalia

vkalia said:


> Signed up to do an Ironman 70.3 in October, and using Altra Solstices & Nike Free RN. Have just ordered a Brooks Glycerin 16 for LSRs, but I am not sure how I'll react to such a large heel drop. May go with On or another pair of Altras.
> 
> Other than that - one of those smaller iPod Touches and ear buds.


Funny how things change. Over the past 6 months, I have enjoyed triathlon training more tha pure bike work, and think I may have converted.

My shoe choice has changed significantly too: have settled on Adidas Boston 7s, Reebok Floatride Forever Energy and Zoom Fly Flyknits for my daily runs, and Epic Reacts and Skechers Gorun Ride 7 for Sunday long runs and Adidas Adios 4 for speed work.

Got a pair of Trekz for music- dig them.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

